# improvment. but strange feelings/thought.



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

So ive been doing alot better lately after getting Dp back this feb due to a large trauma. Before that i was a year without any symptoms and Dp was just a distant memory.

I have tried to ignore the horrible exitential thoughts and feelings despite the pain they cause and things seemed get easier. If u read my posts i have listed my symptoms and strange thoughts.

At the moment i am having these feelings and thoughts i cannot explain, and not the classic thoughts as dp is different for everyone i know.

Ill try to explain. So i feel like im here in my house now but im completely outside my life watching it and i am overly aware that i was born into this world and dont know any different. born with my family in this country and into a world with particular facts. Im too aware of the fact that i dont know any different so i feel like wrong to be here if that makes sense. Im thinking of my life and my knowledge from the outside its very hard to put into words. Its feeling like you have been tricked or something. because even tho i am aware of this i am trapped in this place and perception of what i have always seen an known. Very strange i know. if i could explain it better i would. I feel like i could jump out of this picture or something. and like ive been restricted to this reality(not that i believe theres any other one)

Does this all sound dpish? ive been told that i am getting these feelings because of the feeling of dp.

things have gotten better and its definately moving, it changes every day. but its dimishing slightly.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nicksb815 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey there! So weird I stumbled upon this because I get those same thoughts. Almost as if I am having an existential crisis, yet I know who I am, where I'm from, just don't know why I'm here if that makes any sense at all. I think everyone's thoughts differ because we are all different. But I think they're all cause related.


----------



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

I feel the same way. And with my DP I have different episodes with different strange thoughts. I actually think that I've experienced the same worry you've listed above.

Like you've said, ignoring the worrying works. For me, I've been ignoring the strange thoughts for the past 4 days and it's been working. DP was a distant memory in the past for you right? Well these worrys will also become a distant memory in the past too if you ignore them. Because all it is is our minds fucking with us. Our thoughts. We aren't physically ill and we aren't dying. We haven't discovered a "loophole" in life and we haven't "discovered" that it is all fake. It isn't. It's the same for everyone but people like us with DO have strange feelings of disconnection, leading to strange thoughts. It's all our thoughts. You feel slightly better? Awesome!! Keep it up! Please keep ignoring the thoughts. It will only do good. I'm right there with you, you aren't alone.


----------



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

DP* not DO. Sorry^


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks 59 balloons this helps. it really is a mind F***k and all we can do is ignore it. But sometimes the sensations and thoughts feel so god damn real. Even after ignoring it alot the last week and half things have really improved but its still there. i guess it will take time for my mind to recouperate!?


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean with the strange thoughts. I don't even know how to explain it but I'll try my best...it feels as though everything is scary and awkward. I feel as if I could jump out of my skin and it would feel better. I randomly get thoughts of events that happened in the past (not even bad events just random ones) and then I feel a surge of panic and disconnection. It feels like I'm suddenly going to become lost in the past. I have no idea why this happens. My dreams are also weird and vivid but not scary. They just have me wake up feeling like I've been asleep for days, and I can feel my anxiety in my dreams. Is this really all DP? I hate it. The thoughts are the scariest part for me right now. It's so hard to focus on anything else.


----------

